
Antifurto: home-made security camera - ingve
http://blog.mbrt.it/2017-07-07-antifurto-code-review/
======
nunobrito
Hey, excellent docs. Really loved seeing a diagram with a legend explaining
what each arrow is doing, plus the finite state machine. You don't see that
level of engineering so often. Thanks for sharing.

btw. Would just recommend to specify the GPL version explicitly it is just
mentioned "GPL" and that could be version 1, 2 or 3 which are different in
requirements, for example: GPL-3.0 or if you want to make it forward
compatible with future licenses, just choose GPL-3.0+

